# Fan replacement problem



## Dylan6793 (Dec 17, 2020)

So, my AC was not working so I replaced the AC pressure switch with AC Delco replacement. That did not fix the problem then I noticed the relay for the compressor is kicking on but the compressor is not, I switch relays and same thing I checked the fuses.

Then I noticed the fan was working, so I ordered a fan from rock auto and replaced it today. When I got mine off I saw it had 4bwires, the one I got only had 2 I put it in anyways and when I hooked the battery up, the fan kicked on full speed. Even without starting the car for hours and hours, it was totally cold.

I removed all 5 fan relays and it remained on, only way to shut it off besides disconnecting the battery is removing fuse 45 iirc. 

Is this due to the wrong fan?

Ambient air temp sensor is working. Coolant temp sensor is working. Coolant is full. I'm baffled.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

it seems you've got the wrong fan buddy, one speed - one pair of wires/two speed -two pair of wires - make sense?
In most cases, the compressor goes bad or could be low gas in your system, I would bring it to a mechanic to have a look.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You replaced a perfectly good fan.

Dont feel bad at least 2 or 3 people do this a month. And that’s just what I know of.

It’s likely just low freon.

In the Gretio app you can see the AC compressor inhibit reason which tells you why the ac compressor is not engaging. This is what you use to diagnose the problem the correct way.


----------



## Dylan6793 (Dec 17, 2020)

I checked the freon level before replacing the pressure switch and it had about 80 or 90 psi on the low side without the compressor running. So I doubt it's low pressure.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Dylan6793 said:


> I checked the freon level before replacing the pressure switch and it had about 80 or 90 psi on the low side without the compressor running. So I doubt it's low pressure.


Then you need to check the ECM to see if the AC is being requested at all.


----------



## Dylan6793 (Dec 17, 2020)

I check the relay, and when I turn the AC on. The relay engages, and when I turn it off the relay disengages.

So, the fan was fine, I replaced it with the wrong fan, and ignored the problem, probably the compressor then if it's getting power and not coming on.


----------



## LT2carlos (Nov 17, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> You replaced a perfectly good fan.
> 
> Dont feel bad at least 2 or 3 people do this a month. And that’s just what I know of.
> 
> ...


Hey don’t forget too much Freon. Me and my dad were stumped one day because my AC wasn’t working, he ended up putting a screwdriver in the valve to let some pressure out and _*voilá*_


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

LT2carlos said:


> Hey don’t forget too much Freon. Me and my dad were stumped one day because my AC wasn’t working, he ended up putting a screwdriver in the valve to let some pressure out and _*voilá*_


That's illegal. But yeah.


----------



## Dylan6793 (Dec 17, 2020)

Well, the ac has been working since I got the car. And 80 pounds is within specs.

I put the old fan in and tested it with gretio and I was able to turn the fan on to 30% and 100% before my Bluetooth OBD scanner kicked the bucket. I'm thinking of investing into an OBD Link MX+. For $100 bucks I get somewhat a tech 2 scanner.i had a bluetooth elm327 or something and it won't connect to bluetooth anymore. Even though I see power light on it. 

Also, @pacolino if I wanted to take it to a shop why would I even post here?


----------

